# What degree would be the most useful?



## ClassicCarLover (1 mo ago)

Hey everyone. 
I'm 19 and I really want to get into electric drag cars, hopefully owning my own shop one day. I have built a couple of ICE hot rods, so I have a pretty good grasp on the mechanical side of racecars (suspension/cages/transmissions/etc). I'm wondering what the most useful university degree would be in order to understand more of the theory behind modifying electric motors/designing parts. I applied for the Bachelor of science in the electrical engineering program at the University of Calgary, and the two-year diploma at our polytechnic in Calgary too. Is there another program that may fit this better? Maybe Electronics Engineering?

Thanks


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

Power electronics engineering is the 'concentration' that is most applicable to EV drivetrain engineering. It's a concentration within electrical at most schools, not sure how the University of Calgary does it.

Just electrical engineering is a safe bet though, it's broad enough that you don't have to be limited to a specific field within the industry.


----------



## ClassicCarLover (1 mo ago)

That's kind of what I was thinking about the EE degree, that it really opens up a lot of options if I change my mind about running a shop. Thanks for the input about PEE!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

a Physics degree would cover how everything works: electrical, mechanical, thermal, aero, etc. and opens the door to many opportunities.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Make sure the school you pick has an FSAE team that builds electrics.

Physics is for science masochists 🤪


----------



## EV-FAN (May 17, 2021)

I agree 100% regarding picking a school with a good FSAE team. McGill is one that comes to mind. The problems they are solving are almost identical to the problems a professional electric race team will be solving. You could see first hand what skills will be most helpful to you in time to switch majors.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Engineering programs generally require specialization (in discipline/program/major) to an extent that you would be choosing which part of an EV you would want to be an expert in. That's okay, as long as you realize that you need to be able to apply your fundamental knowledge and skills beyond the specific area of your specialization. Also, you don't need to choose until near the end of the first year, since the first year of engineering is common to all programs. Electrical is the only suitable choice of program at UofC; for a broader basis of understanding but less detail in any area Engineering Physics (or similar programs) would be better, but Calgary people may not want to go where that is found (University of Alberta, for instance).


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

reiderM said:


> Power electronics engineering is the 'concentration' that is most applicable to EV drivetrain engineering. It's a concentration within electrical at most schools, not sure how the University of Calgary does it.
> 
> Just electrical engineering is a safe bet though, it's broad enough that you don't have to be limited to a specific field within the industry.


There's no power electronics minor within Electrical at UofC; it would be a matter of custom course selection within Electrical.


----------

